# Carb Identification



## o1racing03 (Dec 22, 2009)

I am trying to identify what carbs these are and an approximate value. I think they are off my old 510 stuff, but am not sure.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

74 Z had flat top carbs like that... not the best, most traded them for the carbs from a 70 Z, I want to say they are Solex.... (not 100% sure)
You say they are off a 510, the SSS head had a dual carb set up, (that head is worth a buck or two)


----------



## o1racing03 (Dec 22, 2009)

I dont believe the 260SZ came with the Hitachi 38mm (japanese SU) , but came with the real British SU (Skinner Union) carbs that were oval topped and not flat topped. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. The 38 mm Hitachi came on the early Datsun 1200 and possibly other models.


SPEEDO said:


> 74 Z had flat top carbs like that... not the best, most traded them for the carbs from a 70 Z, I want to say they are Solex.... (not 100% sure)
> You say they are off a 510, the SSS head had a dual carb set up, (that head is worth a buck or two)


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I know the 74 Z had flat top carbs, the early styles had the domes (SU's)... in 75 they went to injection..
Are you in the USA?


----------



## o1racing03 (Dec 22, 2009)

I am in the USA, Georgia. When I did a search on the 260 Z carbs the only ones pictured were the dome top British SU(Skinners Union) I didnt see any with the flat top Japanese SU(Hitachi) As you know 74 was the only year of the 260Z. Upon further search, I did find this that made me think I was out of luck.Apparently June 72- all (US)260Zs came with the square mouth flat top Hitachi SU, so you are correct in your identification.ZTherapy considers these boat anchors and will not accept them as core, throw them away. Fortunately for me mine are the early 1200 oval port and not these. When you go to the ZTherapy site click on the "Z Car" link.

http://www.ztherapy.com/




SPEEDO said:


> I know the 74 Z had flat top carbs, the early styles had the domes (SU's)... in 75 they went to injection..
> Are you in the USA?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I was looking at the SSS carbs (38mm SU), and they are domed. Looking at the air cleaner mounting plate, two round air filters.. Hmmm, I dont recall that on a oem or competition set up...


----------



## o1racing03 (Dec 22, 2009)

Just got off the phone with ZTherapy and they say these came off an 1800 Dastun 610


----------



## o1racing03 (Dec 22, 2009)

^ Datsun, it was too late to edit .


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

a 610 huh... never did mess around with them... I did learn to drive in one! lol
but never popped the hood lol


----------



## o1racing03 (Dec 22, 2009)

And I stand corrected, the Hitachi SU is in fact made by Skinners Union, they were contracted by Nissan to make them for Hitachi for the Datsuns


SPEEDO said:


> a 610 huh... never did mess around with them... I did learn to drive in one! lol
> but never popped the hood lol


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree the 510s hitachi carbs were rounded on the top. It was a few years ago but I had a 510SSS [ just called a Datsun1600 SSS here in Australia] If they are Hitachi they should have the Hitachi circle and cross symbol on them somewhere.


----------



## o1racing03 (Dec 22, 2009)

If I understand correctly, the round top was a real british SU and not a Hitachi SU that had the flat top.


pulsar86 said:


> I agree the 510s hitachi carbs were rounded on the top. It was a few years ago but I had a 510SSS [ just called a Datsun1600 SSS here in Australia] If they are Hitachi they should have the Hitachi circle and cross symbol on them somewhere.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The domed ones on my car were Hitachi branded although they were exactly like an SU [ built under licence, probably commenced with the SU type when building Austins under licence in the fifties]. Maybe Hitachi changed to their own flat top version design during later models. I just found my old manual the carbs were classed as SU type [Hitachi] HJL38w on the L16 engine.


----------

